# Vitesse de gravage de CD audio ?



## bop (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai à graver sur CD une série d'enregistrements, qui sont sur le Mac en MP3.

J'ai fait la série, en passant tantôt par iTunes, tantôt par Toast. 
Je me retrouve avec ma série (25 volumes) de CD en AIFF.
J'avais fait un test avant de lancer la série, sur mon combiné Kenwood* qui date de... un certain nombre d'années. OK, Ça fonctionnait. 

Surprise ! il apparaît que certains CD fonctionnent bien sur cet appareil, d'autres ne sont même pas reconnus et ça m'affiche "_NO DISK_". Ça ne marche pas. 

Très dépité, je mets ces mêmes CD sur un petit Radio / CD / Cassette assez "_bas de gamme_" mais récent ( cet appareil HITACHI de rien du tout va très bien pour sonoriser mon garage )
Et sur ce petit appareil de pacotille... ça fonctionne ! 

Dans la plupart des cas, tant via iTunes que via Toast, j'ai laissé la machine se débrouiller pour le choix de la vitesse - c'est à dire qu'elle a choisi "meilleure vitesse" -

Un vendeur de sono me dit que "_ça vient sans doute des lentilles_" de fabrication récente... Pas obligé de le croire, puisque certains fonctionnent, d'autres pas.

Qui pourrait me dire si c'est justement la vitesse de gravage qui peut être en cause ? 
Je pose cette question parce que la vitesse est le seul paramètre que j'ai trouvé en option... il y en a peut-être d'autres, qui m'échappent ...
Merci d'avance.

* La notice de l'engin ne dit pas quels sont les formats reconnus et lus.


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2012)

Pour l'Aiff, je règle à x4 maxi.
Si je ne suis pas trop pressé je colle carrément un x2.
Mes appareils qui vont du assez récent au carrément vieux arrivent tous à lire les Cd


----------



## bop (16 Novembre 2012)

Hello !
Merci Mr L'invité (Alain Vité, peut-être  ?)
Je viens de faire des essais avec TOAST, vitesse : 8x.
Ça marche !
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça marche.
Ce serait amusant de voir à partir de quelle vitesse ça ne marche plus... mais je n'ai pas envie de perdre du temps là-dessus.
Je vais essayer à 4x et à 2x, histoire de voir les durées de l'opération.
En tous cas : merci !
Amitiés.

Ps. J'aime bien ton MOMO le Morbaque . Merci Gotlieb


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2012)

bop a dit:


> Ps. J'aime bien ton MOMO le Morbaque . Merci Gotlieb



Argh sacrilège ! 
C'est une coccinelle !!! :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

Je m'immisce : J'ai constaté plusieurs choses à propos de la gravure (et pas "gravage") de CD audio :

1) Effectivement, plus la vitesse de gravure est lente, mieux c'est, et en tout état de cause, ne jamais dépasser 4x,
2) Utiliser pour graver ces CD &#8230; Un graveur de CD : j'ai numérisé toute ma collec de vinyles, et l'ai transféré sur CD. Comme ça m'a pris longtemps (plusieurs années), j'ai employé mes Matériels successifs pour graver ces CD, tout en respectant le conseil du 1) ci dessus. Eh bien, la quasi totalité des CD gravés au moyen d'un graveur de DVD finissent par poser problème, de moins en moins de leurs pistes sont lisibles avec le temps, certains sont devenus complètement illisibles, alors que je n'ai aucun souci avec les plus anciens gravés au moyen d'un graveur de CD ou d'un "combo".


----------



## bop (16 Novembre 2012)

Hello !
@Invité : Certes, cher ami, certes... Mais c'est Gotlieb lui-même en personne et himself qui le nomme "Momo le Morbaque".  
(on est carrément hors sujet, là !)

@PASCAL : J'en arrive à la même conclusion que toi : il faut graver "lent" ! 
Moi aussi j'ai eu de mauvaises surprises avec des CD et DVD qui ne supportent pas bien "_des ans l'irréparable outrage_" (comme disait l'Atali de Racine). 
Je ne peux m'empêcher de comparer à la durée de conservation de mes cassettes, dont certaines on maintenant plus de trente ans : elles fonctionnent toujours 
J'en ai même un grand nombre qui ont subi une inondation (tout le village : 1,50 m. d'eau dans la maison). Retrouvées pleines de boue, puis démontées, nettoyées, remontées, testées... ça marche encore. 
Pire encore : si une bande est abîmée, on peut couper, supprimer quelques centimètres, recoller... ça passe ! Essayez donc de réparer un CD ou un DVD qui ne passe plus...
Si bien que maintenant, pour assurer l'avenir, je ré-enregistre mes CD Audio... sur support magnétique/cassette. On croit rêver, non ?

Les fabricants nous ont bien bluffés quand les supports optiques et magnéto-optiques sont apparus... 
Ce sont les supports qui ne tiennent pas la route !

Merci à tous les deux, et amitiés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

bop a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai eu de mauvaises surprises avec des CD et DVD qui ne supportent pas bien "_des ans l'irréparable outrage_" (comme disait l'Atali de Racine).



Entendons nous bien : il ne s'agit pas des supports, mais bien de la gravure de CD audio, j'ai des CD de données de la même époque qui ne posent aucun problème, mais bon, un CD de donnée, c'est une seule piste, un CD audio, c'est une piste par morceau, or sur les CD considérés, ce sont les pistes extrêmes qui ne sont plus lisibles en premier, puis plus ça va plus on se rapproche des premières pistes du disque, or, mes CD les plus anciens (gravés avec un graveur de CD ou un "combo" (Graveur de CD combiné avec un lecteur de DVD) ne posent pas ce problème, je pense que le problème vient du graveur de DVD, et non du support. Le graveur d DVD a un faisceau laser beaucoup plus fin que celui du graveur de CD, j'imagine que sa finesse fait que le substrat des CD a plus de mal à garder la trace de ce qu'il grave, et que les lecteurs ont ensuite des difficultés à retrouver les pistes.


----------

